# One for UKCA lads



## Jambutty53 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all

As the posting says newbie question

Been watching the vids on youtube for the UKCA championships and I cannot figure out the rules on what size BB's are allowed for the different distances and targets.

I am assuming its 6mm for the paper targets going off the holes in the 10 rings

Maybe 9.5 for the knockdowns and outdoor

But these are a guess to me

if anyone on the forum who shoot at the championships could give me some idea on the rules -- I would be grateful --as it would help with practice and my shooting standard

Cheers in advance

Jambutty53


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've always assumed it was 9.5mm across the board... It would be cool for there to be a good set of laws/rules drawn up and made available (for both the US and UK). Seems to me that the current approach favours the hunting guys slightly more in the UK from what I've seen online?

I can see it using field / hunter / target archery as a base... though sometimes looks like they use more of a combat pistol setup. Spanish approach is interesting as well. Generally seems to me as its very confused at the moment... Anyone have an 'official' set of regulations - or working on one?

Then the Chinese seem to have taken the sport on fairly competitively - what's their approach?

I'm quite keen to see a 4.5mm BB indoor target setup - Shot at 8-10m...


----------

